# Well that's unfortunate...



## SomeGuy (Feb 21, 2022)

Was having some trouble while using a cutoff tool today...chatter and almost binding up at times and just messy. 

Found out, one of the bolts holding the compound was stripped....thanks previous owner. I didn't have another T bolt to fit, so I carefully grinded this one down (since I couldn't use the lathe without this) and then re-tapped it to a smaller thread.

Need to find a replacement now, it's M10x1.5 if anyone has a convenient link.


----------



## Susquatch (Feb 21, 2022)

Where does that go again? 

Need somebody to make you one?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 21, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Where does that go again?
> 
> Need somebody to make you one?



One of the two bolts in the T-Slots that holds the compound to the cross slide.






I guess tapped was the wrong word, I re-cut a smaller thread into the old bolt so that I could at least hold the compound for now...with the lathe back in action, I can certainly make a new one by just taking a larger bolt, squaring the head up, turning down the diameter, and cutting new threads. No biggy.


----------



## Degen (Feb 23, 2022)

Go onto amazon.ca you'll find bolts there, little work with a drill, welder and grinder will get you back you and running.

Are you in the GTA?


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 23, 2022)

Degen said:


> Go onto amazon.ca you'll find bolts there, little work with a drill, welder and grinder will get you back you and running.
> 
> Are you in the GTA?



Not the GTA, but southern ontario yes.

I've ordered some exact replacements from ebay, but have plenty of regular bolts, I'll just reshape one to be close enough for now.


----------

